# A Tale of Three Snipers/ Review of Pocket Predators new Polycarbonate HTS before you can own one :)



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

First I am going to post the Pics


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

First let me thank Bill for giving me the chance to try these frames out ahead of time. He had production samples at the MWST. I also want to say that my first adult slingshot was the HDPE HTS pictured in the middle of the first pic. Barnett Black Widow not withstanding(actually frustration with that one lead me to Bills videos and inspired the purchase.) I am still best with this frame(well prior to using the Poly version) As it it the one I cut my teeth on. That being said I love the New Polycarbonate one. You can see above the differences compared to my G10 version(Bill greeted me at my first MWST by handing it to me and saying "keep it") The G10 frame is comfortable and a great shooter but I am not so keen on Wrap and Tuck(arthritis) The Polycarbonate HTS has holes that accept Bill's original banding clips as well as his new ones so band changes are a snap. The new HTS is chunky and fills the hand well. Plenty of fork gap so forgiving for the newbie.Total fork width is about 4 and and an eighth inches. For me this equals dead on at 10 meters. Again its a chunky frame at 1 and 1/4 thick and really fills the hand and locks in tight. Its super comfy. I am more consistent with it than the new Scorpion, but that's another story and that is taking nothing away from the Scorpion as it's banded a bit heavy for me right now and that may be the difference. Its a light one only anyway.

The throat is a bit more shallow than the other incarnations and should lend itself well to heavy bands. Its heavier than the other two and feels solid and reassuring. Not overly heavy but you know you have something in your hands when you hold it. Fork tips are an inch and one eighth so you can attach some beefy bands. For those of you that are waiting. I dare say its worth it and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

The polycarbonate model looks like it would fill into the webbing of your hand more than the other two, similar to the scorpion. Would you say that's accurate? Did you add the aiming dimps yourself or was that already on there?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It does not fit into the webbing quite like the scorpion there is a small gap. ( see Pics HTS is on the left pic ) but its still very comfy. I don't have to squeeze it at all I just close my fingers gently and its locked. The aiming dimp is molded in.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Shooting the scorpion has been a lot of fun and I now have this different style of shooting TTF than before. It's made me pick up my other TTF frames that have been sitting around. I now shoot dead on with all of them. However, I've started to look for the contouring and ergonomics of a frame more than ever now. Even though I was shooting well with them, some frames were uncomfortable, typically digging into my thumb and fore finger. My ballistic resin HTS doesn't really dig like others but it definitely opens up my hand. That's why I was curious. I'm a big believer of, "it's the Indian/builder/athlete not the bow&arrow/tools/equipment" philosophy, however, they all still want what they're using to work comfortably.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review Dave (truthornothing) !!!! The first time I met Dave I knew he was going to be one of the top shooters before too long. After watching him shoot this year at the MWST I knew my suspicions were 100% correct. Dave has this subtle way of making other shooters want to strive to improve their accuracy, without Dave ever saying a word to them. Dave and Mary's enthusiasm towards not only slingshots, but life itself just make everyone around them feel their positive outlook on life. I guess what I'm saying is, if Dave says he likes a certain slingshot, you can be assured it's a good one. Dave's nickname on the Forum says it all"Truthornothing"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha!! How can you be sure he's not fibbin' Tag?? :question:

Good reviews T or N, thanks!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao???????????????????????????????????? Mothers intuition???????????? it's good to hear from you(Devils Son In Law)


----------

